# Grill pictures



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Everyone likes to cook out when they go camping, so how about some pictures of your grills?

I'll go first. My pit has a cooking surface of 6 feet 9 inches long and only 29 inches across. Yea,,, I know its small but it gets the job done. I thought about building myself a bigger pit, but I dont know just yet.



















When I cook for my wife and I, I use this little pit.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Kev!!!

With everything you are cooking on that "small" grill, I am surprised you need MRE's!!! :rotflmao1:

Very nice!


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice setup Kev! I usually use the campfire grate if they have one, or a weber I haul around with me. If you decide to build a new one though, I will take the old one off your hands!


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

We have a "camp" that we stay sometimes at. Its on some family land back in the woods and has been in the family for 60+ years. When we stay there I will sometimes pull the pit with me. that way I can cook for the whole family at one time.

When I go camping in the woods, the pit stays at home and I bring my single burner stove. Sometimes I do not even bring my stove. That is when I bring the MREs.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

While going through some pictures of my buddies wedding I found this picture. My buddy got married at the beach, and I got the job of cooking for everyone. We had boiled crawfish also, that was to go along with the 30 pounds of chicken, sausage and boudain.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I been looking all over for some pics of my grills and cooking. I have 3 grills on my back porch/patio, and one in my garage (just in case). However, I am always the photo taking person and I can't find any. I know I have some somewhere though.

Here is a nice homemade grill/oven built by an Amish family. They built this on a permanent spot at the campground, and then left the spot, which we enjoyed a few times.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow! That's cooking at whole different level! The last time I saw a pit like that was at a horse shoe tournament. Man, was the food ever good. Great pics. I'm getting very hungry just looking at them.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

WOW... I love bbq cooking and can imagine quite a family gathering when you bring that monster.... or a number of "guests" wanting to become friends. 

David


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Where can I find a stand like that? Did you make it or did you buy it?




happiestcamper said:


>


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

I don't want to speak for the original post-er but I'd lay money you can find those stands at Outdoor World (Bass Proshops), Gander Mountain, and I know I've seen them in the Cabelas catalog. Doubt the smaller places such as Academy or Sports Authority would have them. 

David


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazon has the cheapest price - and sometimes you get free shipping from them (I did) :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey kev, did you build that grill, or buy it? I have been considering building me a towable bbq. I been keeping my eye out for an old cheap jon boat trailer, as I hear that works well. I just dont know where to start with the grill. Buy plans? Did you modify something to use for the grill, or start from scratch with it?


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

mailfire99 said:


> Hey kev, did you build that grill, or buy it? I have been considering building me a towable bbq.  I been keeping my eye out for an old cheap jon boat trailer, as I hear that works well. I just dont know where to start with the grill. Buy plans? Did you modify something to use for the grill, or start from scratch with it?


I built that pit - but I bought the trailer.

The pit is a 250 gallon propane tank, and the fire box came from a 150 gallon tank.

The next pit I build is going to be close to this design, but some things are going to change.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

Happiestcamper,
How do you like the cooking rack? DW gave me one for Christmas from Bass Pro Shops. I haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Love it. It's worth it for the grill alone. You can adjust the height as needed without getting burned. The rotisserie was great - you just have to plan on more cooking time (it was late and we ended up putting the chicken in the microwave for 10 minutes). But the size is perfect, and I was able to keep a fire going right next to it and pulling coals over as needed.

Next trip we'll be turning a chicken again, and a pork loin another night, then cook steaks on the grill part (maybe some fish), and hamburgers/hot dogs.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool...I'm glad to hear you like it. I like to cook in Dutch Ovens and had been eyeing this grill everytime I went to Bass Pro Shops. And guess what was under the tree Christmas morning????


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

eanddrice said:


> Cool...I'm glad to hear you like it. I like to cook in Dutch Ovens and had been eyeing this grill everytime I went to Bass Pro Shops. And guess what was under the tree Christmas morning????


And we dont even get to see pictures of your new toy???


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope to try it out this weekend. I'll post pix.


----------



## guardianangel (Feb 4, 2009)

I love the cooking rack too!! I just make a campfire lined with rocks and place a grill across it. But I am going to have to find one of those!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, here are my 2 grills I use at home. Yes, they are older and ugly, but they get the job done. I use a weber kettle for my camping trips.










Had this ol charcoal grill for about 5 years now, gonna repaint her this summer. Front is a little bent up, I do NOT recommend having a few to many "happy hours" and deciding to cut grass. Got a little to close, it hit the concrete hard :rotflmao1:


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

They're so lovely, they're making me hungry :thumbup1:


----------



## papajhons (Jun 9, 2021)

For a long time, I have been working on what kind of smoker I should buy. I'm even considering making a capable bbq smoker myself. I used to be keeping my eye out in searching for a standard offset smoker, as I hear that works well. I do not know where to start. Buy plans?
Then this site https://bbqsmokersreview.com/ has helped me tons find an honest offset smoker. This smoker has fulfilled my expectations.
I might also wish to suggest that you should also visit this site. This site provides you quality guidance and quality reviews and can help you buy an honest smoker or grill.
Here is the picture of my offset smoker.


----------

